
How to Start a Company in US as Non-US Resident/Foreigner - vicvalentine
I am in the process of starting a company in North Carolina (the chosen one). I am living in the Philippines and a non-american citizen. Can someone help or guide me? I want to know about creating an LLC, having a bank account, and ways to receive payments from US to PH.
======
DyslexicAtheist
why would you considering how you're treated at the border as foreigner by the
current regime?

